# cube 4 you or puzzleproz cubes



## uni8wizard2 (May 7, 2008)

Which are better? Which to buy?


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 7, 2008)

They're the same.


----------



## uni8wizard2 (May 7, 2008)

Does puzzleproz have the Type D cubes? I live in middle Europe so how is with shipping(which is better for that)?


----------



## pcwiz (May 7, 2008)

According to the forum topics on puzzleproz's forum, he doesn't sell Type D cubes. He only sells Type A and Type C cubes. Type D's just came out recently so....
http://www.puzzleproz.com/forums/

If puzzleproz and cube4you cubes are the same (what DAE_JA_VOO said), thenyou should buy from puzzleproz because the shipping is way cheaper AND faster. More people buy from Cube4you though.... (haha I just bought a Type D DIY from Cubefans (same as cube4you) yesterday


----------



## joey (May 8, 2008)

Shipping to the US is faster, but it might not be faster for those in Europe. I say buy direct from cube4you. (or cubefans.com)


----------



## uni8wizard2 (May 9, 2008)

What is the difference beetwen cube 4 you and cubefans? What do you preffer?
I am going to buy black type D cube and E2,E4,E5. Should I choose different eastsheen cube or packing?


----------



## uni8wizard2 (May 9, 2008)

Is the C packing good or do you preffer any other packing eastsheen?


----------



## joey (May 9, 2008)

Packaging doesn't matter, just buy the cheapest. Cube4you and cubefans are the same thing.


----------



## info (May 10, 2008)

The PuzzleProz.com Forum is very well organized and may be of assistance to you.


----------



## uni8wizard2 (May 10, 2008)

thx both


----------



## Leo (May 10, 2008)

I was checking out puzzleproz shipping earlier.. 2.99 USD for first class shipping (2-5 business days) but I live in Hawaii, which is where they're based. Would I get it in like a day? 

But Im kinda mad because it seems theres no way to "Put things into a shopping cart" and I dont want to pay for 3-4 orders seperately. Anyway to group them? One last question..I looked at their payment methods and no credit card seems to be available, only money orders, paypal, and personal checks or something like that. Are those the only ways to pay?


----------



## uni8wizard2 (May 10, 2008)

Is cubefans better than cube 4 you? it seems cubefans doesn't have all produvts like cube 4 you?


----------



## joey (May 10, 2008)

They are run by the same guy. I think he is trying out cubefans to see if people like it better.


----------



## uni8wizard2 (May 10, 2008)

can I buy cubes with mastercard?


----------



## Leo (May 10, 2008)

Leo said:


> I was checking out puzzleproz shipping earlier.. 2.99 USD for first class shipping (2-5 business days) but I live in Hawaii, which is where they're based. Would I get it in like a day?
> 
> But Im kinda mad because it seems theres no way to "Put things into a shopping cart" and I dont want to pay for 3-4 orders seperately. Anyway to group them? One last question..I looked at their payment methods and no credit card seems to be available, only money orders, paypal, and personal checks or something like that. Are those the only ways to pay?



I think Cubefans is a site for those that don't have Internet Explorer, as cubeforyou supposedly will glitch with anything other than that. 

Does anybody have answers to my above questions?


----------



## info (May 11, 2008)

Leo said:


> Leo said:
> 
> 
> > I was checking out puzzleproz shipping earlier.. 2.99 USD for first class shipping (2-5 business days) but I live in Hawaii, which is where they're based. Would I get it in like a day?
> ...


You can group orders for shipping purposes by purchasing each item on eBay and waiting until you have finished your shopping before making the payment (you save *a little* here). There is a sticky (I believe) on exactly how to do this on the PuzzleProz Forum, don't just take my word for it or you might run into something unexpected. The person who runs PuzzleProz seems to be a very sharp businessman and I am sure he will do his best to accomodate you on payment methods. Post to the Forum and he will likely answer very quickly, post to the eBay site and you will likely have an answer tonight. My experience with him was very smooth.


----------



## Faz (May 13, 2008)

> I think Cubefans is a site for those that don't have Internet Explorer, as cubeforyou supposedly will glitch with anything other than that.



I have mozilla firefox and cube4you works perfectly fine


----------



## Leo (May 18, 2008)

Same for me, but on the site somewhere there is a disclaimer about it not working in Firefox, it might only be for certain people though.


----------

